# question about convict breeding pair



## Apolly (Sep 13, 2019)

so i have a pair of convicts that just started trying to spawn and they are in a 6' tank with larger adult cichlids.they seem to hold their own pretty well and the other cichlids dont bother them despite being so much larger.do i need to go ahead and remove them to another tank or use a divider? or are they fine to be with the others in the tank.


----------



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Convicts inch for inch are monsters. I wouldnt move them unless you wanted to save the fry. Hope that helped iv seen a pair of small concixts take over 3/4 of a tank with lager cichlids while spawning.


----------

